# One for JT2GT.....



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

Check out ebay item number 150081324186!

It's a NOS Corsa Extra in Motorola colors in JT2s size.

Good luck JT2!

Texbike


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Well..thanks for keeping an eye out for me. But I found something and am building it up right now.

Although...not a merckx (I know blasphemy on this forum). But its a great frost white Serotta Atlanta with red decals.

Thanks...JT


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

JT,

Congrats on the Atlanta. They're extremely nice bikes. The lugwork and craftsmanship is top notch. I had one (pic attached) until I completed my Telekom Merckx. The Merckx now has the DA 9 speed kit from the Atlanta. 

Post pics in the Serotta forum when it's finished!

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Definitely will post it. Here is the frame:

http://www.serotta.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4276&highlight=atlanta

Found a nice Atlanta steel fork and had it painted to match (white with red fill). Going with Campy 9 from the same era, no carbon and I think the same bar/stem as your Atlanta pic.

JT


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

JT,

That's sharp! Is it the same bike in the link? I've seen it before on the Serotta website/forum. It was in Austin, right?

I always dug the styling of the BB shell and the rear seatstay cluster on the Atlantas (not as refined as the CSI, but chunky looking in a good way). 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Yes...that is the exact one. Not sure where it is been. I got it from a Serotta Forumite in MI. But it has been through 2 other owners since those pics were posted. All from the Serotta forum. Hopefully...it has found its home. I need a lugged white bike to go with my black carbon baby (Hampsten/Parlee Z3C). 

JT


----------



## Fivethumbs (Jul 26, 2005)

Texbike, after seeing your current and previous rides all I can say is you've got style.


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Thanks!*



Fivethumbs said:


> Texbike, after seeing your current and previous rides all I can say is you've got style.



Thanks 5T! I'm not sure about having style, but I do have an addiction to lugged, steel frames. 

My MXLs have by far been my favorite road bikes. They are the perfect balance of responsiveness, comfort, and mystique. I love them.

However, I really dig my old 1955 Raleigh Sports. It's a beater but a ton of fun to ride around on. 

Texbike


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Are*



texbike said:


> JT,
> 
> Congrats on the Atlanta. They're extremely nice bikes. The lugwork and craftsmanship is top notch. I had one (pic attached) until I completed my Telekom Merckx. The Merckx now has the DA 9 speed kit from the Atlanta.
> 
> ...



you going to sell that Serotta frame??? What size is it?? That is gorgeous...


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

physasst said:


> you going to sell that Serotta frame??? What size is it?? That is gorgeous...


Hey Physasst,

The Serotta is gone. It was a stock geo 56 cm and went to a local buyer back in October. Apparently it is now wearing 2007 Centaur. 

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

texbike said:


> Hey Physasst,
> 
> The Serotta is gone. It was a stock geo 56 cm and went to a local buyer back in October. Apparently it is now wearing 2007 Centaur.
> 
> ...



tat is the BIG suxxor..:mad2:


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

texbike...here it is. Not a Merckx, but goes with the Atlanta them in this thread. Thought you would like to check it out.

JT


----------



## texbike (Oct 21, 2004)

*Nice!*



jt2gt said:


> texbike...here it is. Not a Merckx, but goes with the Atlanta them in this thread. Thought you would like to check it out.
> 
> JT


JT, 

Your Atlanta looks sharp! Definitely a bike that you can be proud of.

Have you had it out on the road yet? Let us know how it rides.

Cheers,

Texbike


----------



## jt2gt (Aug 25, 2004)

Yep...had it out on Saturday in 35 and slushy midwest fun. Rode great. Didn't even notice much that it was almost a full 5lbs heavier than my carbon ride. Loved looking down and seeing the lugs and lugged crown fork. Very fun and stable. Like a smooth riding Cadillac...I think the wheels help too (older record hubs, 32 spoke and reflex rims).

Still dialing in the fit which is another thing I like about this old school stuff. One bolt easy adjust for stem height, bar angle, seat angle, etc. No worries about cracking carbon or clear coat or components slipping or coming loose. Hopefully the snow will clear for another outside ride...right now its rollers for the Atlanta.

JT


----------

